# Is it possible to extend sheetrock ceiling 6" with no nailers



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm trying to close some ceiling gaps in an old closet that I've removed to increase my bathroom size. 

Is it possible to add 6" to the edges marked with arrows. I have no nailers up there. Cant really think of a way to get nailers in there. 

I'm also going to remove the circled metal studs.

Thanks 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Just got home from driving 750 miles so I may not have it here. Wouldn't flatstrap work to join into existing and the use drywall framing angle to tie the rest up?


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> Just got home from driving 750 miles so I may not have it here. Wouldn't flatstrap work to join into existing and the use drywall framing angle to tie the rest up?




What is flapstrap? I googled around and couldn't find anything. 

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

jecky said:


> What is flapstrap? I googled around and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ...


 Flatstrap is simply flat metal used for backing or straping (bracing) in various widths and gauges (thickness) but most commonly 6". It is technically oreded by Mil thickness. 20 gauge is 33 mil. 18 is 43 and 16 is 54 with 14 being 68. 20 would most likely work fine for you and can be ordered at any drywall supply house but not Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

How big is your bathroom ?
Just put a board on your existing ceiling. You gona save time and have a better looking ceiling as the end.


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

Lemieuxcontracting said:


> How big is your bathroom ?
> Just put a board on your existing ceiling. You gona save time and have a better looking ceiling as the end.



Great idea. I'll do that. 

It's 9x8'. This is just a smaller corner of the bathroom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

